
Test Drive of the Google Hosted Ajax Libraries - luccastera
http://blog.httpwatch.com/2008/07/08/test-drive-of-the-google-hosted-ajax-libraries/
======
nickb
If you're concerned with blocking, make sure stuff like css and important JS
libs are one of the first 4 files that you serve. Also, you can just make some
more subdomains for your assets. New browsers have increased the 4 files per
subdomain limits too.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Interesting to see that the overhead of a secondary DNS lookup and TCP
handshake can actually increase latency over just hosting the files yourself.

------
kennyroo
I started using this last week and have had a very positive experience so far.

------
procyon
wow looks like a great service from google again. I have been using lot of
google technologies in my application lately, all of which are free.

I always wonder.. what's in it for google?

~~~
Tichy
Data - they get to track what websites users visit (to some extent - limited
by the "expires" header).

Knowing what web sites are popular is Google's business.

------
noor420
Sounds like a great bandwidth saving gift from google.

